# Any Expats here on Work Holiday Pass?



## Jem_SG

Was it easy to open a bank account here?

Are there any issues with renting a room?


----------



## gsouloumiac

Hi !

I arrived on the 5th of January in Singapore. 

To open a bank account, it is really easy and quick, you can go to DBS, present your in approval letter and your passport. 

To rent a room, I've seen good deals in *<Snip>* to stay in a budget hotel, during the time to find an appartment. The hotel was very good, it was a quality budget hotel and I stayed 4 nights before finding an apartment. 

Best regards, 

Guillaume


----------



## BBCWatcher

gsouloumiac said:


> ...you can go to DBS...


Or to any other retail bank in Singapore.



> I've seen good deals in....


Or on many other Web sites.


----------



## kittye

I am in singapore and I have been told I need to have proof of address either a bill or a tenancy otherwise they cant open an account. I went to HSBC and citibank. TBH my pass was only approved today and need to wait for the card. I have been here since december 30th 

Renting a room i have found it a real struggle with Singaporean rules. The NO cooking is the one that gets me. Or light cooking.


----------



## simonsays

kittye said:


> I am in singapore and I have been told I need to have proof of address either a bill or a tenancy otherwise they cant open an account. I went to HSBC and citibank. TBH my pass was only approved today and need to wait for the card. I have been here since december 30th
> 
> Renting a room i have found it a real struggle with Singaporean rules. The NO cooking is the one that gets me. Or light cooking.


Yes, you need proof of local address, per local laws. However, if you had a HSBC account back home, you can let them open one here without much issue. Same for Citi also.

And the cooking rules ?  Light cooking = instant noodles and coffee. In fact, some land lords do specifically state we allow light cooking of instant noodles 

Welcome to Singapore


----------



## joelychan

Singapore is not entry-level friendly.


Buddha’s Tooth Temple in Chinatown
It’s a work pass issue. There are various types of work passes, but almost every one of them requires you to be sponsored and brought in by a company. You can’t really just show up and try to sort out a work pass after your arrival.
Singapore’s main sectors are banking, IT, law, marketing/communication, and construction. Even if you’re in that field, you need a few years of experience before a company will consider hiring/sending you overseas — it’s an investment on their part, and they’re not going to risk it on a fresh green banker or law graduate.


----------



## simonsays

joelychan said:


> Singapore is not entry-level friendly.
> 
> Buddha’s Tooth Temple in Chinatown
> It’s a work pass issue. There are various types of work passes, but almost every one of them requires you to be sponsored and brought in by a company. You can’t really just show up and try to sort out a work pass after your arrival.
> Singapore’s main sectors are banking, IT, law, marketing/communication, and construction. Even if you’re in that field, you need a few years of experience before a company will consider hiring/sending you overseas — it’s an investment on their part, and they’re not going to risk it on a fresh green banker or law graduate.


What's with the temple thing ?

If the candidate comes from a university that's recognised for WHP program, its not that hard to get a job and I know enough Aussie graduates working on WHP.


----------

